# arborject



## jmack (Apr 30, 2006)

arborject system of injecting trees, any users out there?hows it? at 4500 for the deluxe just trying learn anything i can


----------



## vharrison2 (Apr 30, 2006)

jmac, I researched the product and it looked like a fine one but pricey as you found out. We only inject palm trees and use this:

http://www.palmtreesaver.com/prod_use.htm

I don't know if the syringe will work with any other solutions, but it is much cheaper than the arborjet and for our needs, works great. The people at Tree Saver are so nice and are in the business of Arboriculture.


----------



## jmack (May 8, 2006)

vharrison2 said:


> jmac, I researched the product and it looked like a fine one but pricey as you found out. We only inject palm trees and use this:
> 
> http://www.palmtreesaver.com/prod_use.htm
> 
> I don't know if the syringe will work with any other solutions, but it is much cheaper than the arborjet and for our needs, works great. The people at Tree Saver are so nice and are in the business of Arboriculture.


thanks vh i reposted it with the correct spelling pricey is a yes


----------



## diltree (May 14, 2006)

I don't like the idea of using a high pressure injection products, I prefer the low pressure injections by mauget or tree tech.....It takes longer but at least you know your not causing damage to the xylem in the root flare.


www.dillontree.com


----------



## Urban Forester (May 15, 2006)

I use the tree I.V. version of Arborjet, has worked very WELL. Complete uptake, high volume at low pressure, very effective.


----------



## lawnmaniac883 (May 15, 2006)

The treesaver website speaks of lethal yellowing...that sounds like what has annihilated 5 palms on my property thus far. What happens is the palms slowly turn green to yellow then the ball up top rots out and falls thus killing the tree? Does this sound like the culprit?


----------



## Urban Forester (May 16, 2006)

lawnmaniac883 said:


> The treesaver website speaks of lethal yellowing...that sounds like what has annihilated 5 palms on my property thus far. What happens is the palms slowly turn green to yellow then the ball up top rots out and falls thus killing the tree? Does this sound like the culprit?



Yep!


----------

